#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Мантры на видео

## Манечка

Размещайте, пожалуйста, здесь понравившиеся видеоролики  с мантрами. Пусть тема состоит *ТОЛЬКО ИЗ ВИДЕО*  .
Должно получиться очень красиво.

Конвертер Ютюб > МП3 http://www.youtube-mp3.org/

----------

Aion (22.05.2010), Kash (27.09.2010), Ometoff (20.05.2010), Shunja (20.05.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.05.2010), Доржик (23.05.2010), Тиночка (07.04.2012), Шавырин (21.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (23.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка



----------

Aion (22.05.2010), Caddy (20.05.2010), Kash (27.09.2010), Ometoff (20.05.2010), Shunja (20.05.2010), Алексей Каверин (11.02.2012), Марица (19.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2010), Орасио Оливейра (23.08.2010), Тиночка (07.04.2012)

----------


## Манечка



----------

Aion (22.05.2010), Caddy (20.05.2010), Kash (27.09.2010), Ometoff (20.05.2010), Shunja (20.05.2010), Vladiimir (24.08.2010), Алексей Каверин (11.02.2012), Марица (19.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (18.06.2010)

----------


## Манечка



----------

Aion (22.05.2010), Caddy (20.05.2010), Kash (27.09.2010), Shunja (20.05.2010), Марица (19.06.2010), Юндрун Топден (23.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

*Medicine Buddha Mantra*

----------

Aion (22.05.2010), Caddy (20.05.2010), Kash (27.09.2010), Shunja (20.05.2010), Алексей Каверин (11.02.2012), Марица (19.06.2010), Орасио Оливейра (23.08.2010), Юндрун Топден (23.05.2010)

----------


## Caddy



----------

Aion (22.05.2010), Kash (27.09.2010), Алексей Каверин (11.02.2012), Манечка (20.05.2010), Сергей Хабаров (15.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (23.05.2010)

----------


## Бо



----------

Aion (22.05.2010), Kash (27.09.2010), Алексей Каверин (11.02.2012), Ладугин (19.03.2012), Манечка (20.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (25.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

*Гуру Ринпоче*

----------

Aion (22.05.2010), Kash (27.09.2010), Pema Sonam (22.05.2010), Алексей Каверин (11.02.2012), Марица (19.06.2010)

----------


## Aion



----------

Holistische (05.06.2010), Kash (27.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.05.2010), Алексей Каверин (11.02.2012), Манечка (22.05.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден



----------

Aion (24.05.2010), Caddy (24.05.2010), Kash (27.09.2010), Манечка (23.05.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко



----------

Aion (25.05.2010), Caddy (25.05.2010), Kash (27.09.2010), Алексей Каверин (11.02.2012), Манечка (24.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2010)

----------


## Aion



----------

Kash (27.09.2010), Манечка (25.05.2010)

----------


## Holistische



----------

Kash (27.09.2010), Манечка (05.06.2010)

----------


## Holistische



----------

Kash (27.09.2010), Yeshe (08.07.2012), Манечка (06.06.2010)

----------


## Intyale



----------

Kash (27.09.2010), Александр Бурдукин (14.10.2010), Манечка (06.06.2010)

----------


## Holistische



----------

Aion (18.06.2010), Манечка (18.06.2010), Марица (19.06.2010)

----------


## Holistische



----------

Aion (18.06.2010), Pema Sonam (17.06.2010), Доржик (17.06.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (13.07.2010), Манечка (18.06.2010), Марица (19.06.2010)

----------


## Aion



----------

Манечка (18.06.2010), Марица (19.06.2010)

----------


## Aion



----------

Манечка (18.06.2010), Марица (19.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2010)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич



----------

Дордже (02.01.2012), Манечка (08.07.2010)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич



----------

Юндрун Топден (09.07.2010)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич



----------


## Светлана Тарасевич



----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич



----------

Джигме (15.07.2010), Ладугин (19.03.2012)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич



----------


## Azzey



----------

Pema Sonam (01.05.2011)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

http://youtu.be/WJhOHlT09Mg
стослоговая

----------

YanaYa (07.01.2012), Дордже (02.01.2012), Юндрун Топден (04.01.2012)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

ваджра гуру мантра

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

ом

----------

YanaYa (07.01.2012), Джигме (05.01.2012)

----------


## YanaYa

мантра Манджушри в исполнении ламы Тензина Зангпо


____________
http://tubtenling.ru

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (07.01.2012)

----------


## YanaYa

мантра Курукуллы в исполнении ламы Тензина Зангпо



____________
http://tubtenling.ru

----------

Pema Sonam (07.01.2012), Rushny (08.01.2012), Пема Ванчук (07.01.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (07.01.2012)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Зеленая Тара

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Белая Тара

----------

YanaYa (09.01.2012)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Зеленая Тара

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Зеленая Тара

----------


## Kit

*Om Muni Muni Maha Muni Shakyamuni ye Soha*

----------


## Алексей Каверин



----------

Юндрун Топден (12.02.2012)

----------


## Zambala



----------

Anthony (16.05.2012), Алевлад (11.04.2012)

----------


## Zambala



----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Сутра Сердца

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Мантра Праджняпарамиты

----------

